# NGK Spark Plug cross-reference



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MiketheElder said:


> I may take you up on that Mike. Let me try this first. I stopped at Auto Zone and the guy recommended Carb Cleaner and a toothbrush. I just hope the carb cleaner doesn't melt the bristles on the brush. At first I was thinking carb cleaner and a brass bristle brush. Then I had second thoughts. Metal to metal friction and a combustible. I don't think so.
> 
> I may PM you Mike. Stay tuned. If the weather is lousy tomorrow what else will we have to do?


I'll be home tomorrow working on the "new" boat.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

MiketheElder said:


> I'm trying to find an alternative plug to an NGK plug #BPZ8H-N-10. I've spent an hour online trying to find an alternative plug and the only thing I can find is possibly Champion QL78YC. Anybody know of a substitute?


I switched to champion L 78V, I used NGK BUHW-2, you must have a 115hp or bigger, mine was a 90 mariner. I got these at a local Auto Parts store. $3.00 ea. When I can find some NGKs' I'll probably go back to them, I think they are a better plug.

Glock


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

......I,ve been cleaning my spark plugs for years using a wire brush and some fine emery sandpaper.....change plugs ( cleaned ones ) 2 times or three times a year.and re-gap every time...After bout 3 years buy a couple sets of new plugs.....I run 3 boats a 200H.P. a 115H.P. a 25H.P. so this is 12 plugs for the three boats and sometimes run the 10 H.P. on another boat...Only had a couple problems over many many years ( fouled plug ) carry spares and check spark by pulling plug and look for spark..( carry a glove to do this ) ......Works real good....always try to carry a spare battery and jumper cables in the boat too.....see ya on the waters...


----------

